# Pregnant Nubian Doe bleeding from the nose



## skippythepup (Mar 7, 2018)

Our Doe was out to brose and we checked on her and she was laying on her back, foaming some from her nose or mouth not sure and definitely bleeding, not gushing, from the nose. She rose up and walked with us to the goat shed and took some water from my hand.

She is panting a bit. We do not have foxtails or anything like that around. That was my first thought.
Any ideas? what this could be. I have never had a situation like this but did witness a horse with a blockage foaming and bleeding some.

Thanks for any help


----------



## skippythepup (Mar 7, 2018)

She is acting normal now and the bleeding seems to have stopped.
earlier she was shaking her head which led me to think something had gotten up her nose. And I was shocked to find her laying on her back belly and legs up. I have never seen a goat lay like that. I thought she was dead at first.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 7, 2018)

I know that must have been scary!  Glad she seems ok now!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 7, 2018)

Is there any chance she could have eaten something poisonous to her? Glad she seems to be recovering.


----------



## skippythepup (Mar 7, 2018)

I think it could be possible. I know the native plants pretty well here but perhaps i dont klnow which ones are poisonous to goats. mostly we are mixed hardwood(live oak, tan oak, and madrone) and conifer(douglas fir, and redwood) forest. Where she was today is grassland that is being taken over by coyote brush which is becoming nursery for tree seedlings. mostly coyote brush and grasses some scotchbroom but they wont touch it. Abby our other doe was eating wild iris yesterday that was a surprise to me.


----------



## skippythepup (Mar 7, 2018)

honeysuckle, soapplant or soaproot, eveningprimrose, vetch, split leaf geranium, and manzanita are what i see where she was today


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 7, 2018)

Any chance she got smacked by something (another goat maybe)?  I've seen a pregnant goat get knocked off her feet by another goat.  She was too fat to right her self.  If that's what happened to your goat then being upside down would account for the foam coming from her nose and mouth.  Lucky you found her before she drowned in her own juices so to speak...


----------



## skippythepup (Mar 7, 2018)

She seems to be back to normal now. She missed out on her usual browsing today so not as plump looking as usual but besides that normal.


----------



## skippythepup (Mar 7, 2018)

frustratedearthmother

funny that you bring that up. Her companion, Abby , has been very combative and defensive these last few days over everything. She is gonna kid any day now so we have assumed that is why she is so moody. Goat mysteries! Perhaps some day we'll use goat body cams to figure these out.


----------

